# At last I've got some photos up



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Well here goes...........
Hopefully below are a few snaps of me pride n'joy
I hope you like them
IMHO Bayside Blue really kicks !!!!!!!
Regards
wroestar


----------



## White (Jun 28, 2003)

edit: don't think there's much reason to have the pics up twice so I've edited them out.


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*ahhhh s**t*

don't know about all of you, but they just appear as small white squares with red crosses !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
why can't bloody computers be simple
anyone know what the problem is?
wroestar


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

blimey white
you fixed it before I posted !!!!!!!!
what did you do.......or rather, what did I do wrong?
regards
wroestar


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Great pics Wroestar!


----------



## White (Jun 28, 2003)

wroestar said:


> *blimey white
> you fixed it before I posted !!!!!!!!
> what did you do.......or rather, what did I do wrong?
> regards
> wroestar    *


the pictures are in jpeg format (lucky guess on my part) but you forgot to put .jpg behind the urls in the [ img ] tags so the pictures didn't show. (if you dont know what I mean, quote my above post and compare it to your own, you'll see)


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

ahhh
thanx white, I've edited in the .jpg
........so they're up twice now !!!!!
Edit:
well they're not now as White has edited out the duplicetes

well I've learnt something

infact I've learnt a hell of a lot tonight.....
Edit:
also how to edit!!!!

Regards
wroestar


----------



## White (Jun 28, 2003)

wroestar said:


> *ahhh
> thanx white, I've edited in the .jpg
> ........so they're up twice now !!!!!
> well I've learnt something
> ...


removed em from my post so they're no longer up twice, and you're welcome. It's a beautiful car, my jelousy is limitless


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*got the hang of this now*

theres no stopping me now!!!!!!!
Thought I'd just post the picture below for James the Bladerider
...............the moment our two BB R34's first met
Ahhhhh it was love at first sight


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Hurrah !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Top pics that man !!!!!!!!!!!!!

That last one brings back happy memories from when I thought I had the bestest car in the universe. Before it started to turn into a large bucket of shite you have to wade through every day using pound notes as disposable gloves 

Still, not a bad bit of parking for a 20mph to 0 stoppie!!! Your face was a classic!!!

TEAM Bayside rocks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Havent you got the te37's on there then, or am i blind as well as stupid??

Tub.


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

James,
Blind, stupid.....naahhhhhh
your a TEAM Bayside prop foreward !!!!! you have discerning taste.
I never had the TE37's.
Cem sold them seperately as I couldn't stretch to them. TBH I actually like the original wheels. And now I've had the spacers put on to bulk them out a bit I think they look OK especially with those MONSTER AP's poking out the front   
I want to take some night photos down at Heathrow infront of the Sheraton SKYLINE hotel..........should look cool with the big sign behind.
Still, now I've mastered this IT technical world (well, how to post a picture) I'll do more and more. Still can't do me Avatar with a picture of the car.....it always says its too big or just disconects!!
As there are a large number of IT litterate folk on this board, all my self congratulation at what I've done probably seems a bit w**k, but when you know soooo little, all this is a big challenge for someone like me who has such little intelect.........bear in mind I tried and failed 2 degrees at a pollytechnic..........gives you an idea!!!!
Regards
wroestar


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

> I want to take some night photos down at Heathrow infront of the Sheraton SKYLINE hotel



Can I gatecrash and bring my 32 along?! I work at Heathrow and if i'm at work when you do it i'll pop over


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

sounds good to me Knight
All we need now is a 33.....Alan? Fuggles?
lets get loads there!!!!!!
Cem, Shin???
Regards
wroestar


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Maybe if there are enough cars we could ask them to rename it the "Nissan Skyline Hotel"


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

What time John


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Hotel*

I'll come over for that.. It not to far from home...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Going to the Sheraton Skyline Hotel sounds like a hoot 

John,
You're avatar needs to be 80 by 80 pixels or 2048 bytes, no larger. Best get photshop out and have a play around trying to get the image size reduced.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

What time/evening Wroestar are planning this - can I bring my 33 along???


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

John

What size spacers are they?


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*Whooooooaaaaw !!!!!!!*

oh blimey I've started something here
.........Its an idea I've had for a while since seeing the the big red neon SKYLINE sign.
Alan........your a natural salesman, straight in for the close, "What time".......doesn't even want to know the day !!!LOL 
Paul (PMJ) the more the merrier, its dead easy to find
Jason, it was me not James that wanted to know about the Avatar's. Photoshop.....just about heard of that, its by Microsoft isn't it?.....probably expensive
Claire....of course you can bring the love of your life......and John's welcome too!!! Hehehe
Vincent, I got the spacers from Abbey, proper Mines jobs, and I think they're 15mm, but I'm sure Scott or Dan will correct me if I'm wrong
Now before you all get carried away, I was thinking about doing it on a Friday night. Does anyone know a pub with a large car park in the area??.......Runway 1 at Heathrow would be nice but I don't think they'll oblige.
The problem I have at present with it being summer etc etc, which I'm sure will be the same as everyone else is finding a free Friday evening
so any ideas anyone???
regards
wroestar


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

John email me over the photo or whatever you want for your avatar and I will photoshop it for you 
I am flying out of Heathrow tomorrow so will have a look for carparks 
Best regards Alan


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*ooh so sexy!!!*

very nice indeed!!!!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

John,

My dad has a pub in that area - and although the carpark isnt as big as the Grasshopper he could accommodate. I can do this Friday night!!!

PM me and lets discuss this further. 

Claire


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Excellent idea.*

The Sheraton Skyline and then on to a pub for some good English food and a beer 

My office is next door to the Sheraon Skyline. If you let me know the date I'll pop in and see the manager and see if he can arrange something in the way of a photo shoot.

BTW - The Sheraton Skyline was where the first GTROC Board Meeting was held. It sort of seemed appropriate and had nothing whatsoever to do with the fact it was next door to my office


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Claire,
I remember having a conversation with you about your Dad's pub a while back........I sort of thought while I wrote the post about a "local" pub near heathrow, but I couldn't remember who I talked to about it. I think I know the pub, it hasn't got a big car park, infact I think alot of people park on the road outside don't they???
Anyway this seems to be gathering a bit of pace.......Moderators, John in particular, feel free to move this over to the meetings section, and seeing as you're next door by all means organise something.....don't worry about treading on my toes or anything daft like that, Im sure you could do a better job than me......just make sure I get an invite!!!!
Regards
wroestar


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Jon,

Me a moderator? Do you seriously think _the Webmaster_ would let someone like me loose on the forum. 
On second thoughts......... :smokin: 

Why not pick a date (check out the calendar first for clashes) and post a new thread?

As for the pub. The car park will take about 40 cars on a good day and there should be no need to park on the road.

John


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*That'll be the Fugg'in day*



wroestar said:


> *.......Moderators, John in particular*


He'd be able to mug the children with impunity if we allowed that


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

I've now put up a post in the meetings section to see if there is any interest in a meeting at the Sheraton SKYLINE
heres the link
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12297

Regards
wroestar


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hope you like the new avatar Wroestar


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeh,
Thanx Daz, it was time for a change
I'll have to get this "photoshop" or whatever its called!!!
Regards
wroestar   

Ps/ can I download this photoshop from anywhere, or do I have to make Mr Gates even bloody richer.......thinking about it, he ought to get a Skyline.....it would give purpose to his existence Hehe


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

John - i done it using Paint Shop Pro 7.

They are on to 8 now, but if you don't want the latest version (you just want something to dabble with) then they are giving away Paint Shop Pro 5 on a few coverdisks on PC mags at the moment. Have a hunt around....

Glad to have been able to help with the Avatar


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Looking good Mr Wroe 

Shame about saturday, I might go up to Lax Flower and poke fun at all the "baseball-cap-on-backwards-cos-my-nova-is-so-fast-I-must-be-more-aerodynamic-or-my-head-will-get-torn-clean-off" crue!!.

In fact, I may just drive up to the NEC and Menace them all in the carpark with bomber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Catchya later

J.................. 

TEAM Bayside.................applications in writing please  lol


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

James,
Your style is only surpassed by your roundness (I mean your larger-than-life presence)!!!!!!!!!LOL Hehehehe   

Regards
wroestar (The TEAM Bayside Gimp!%&*!!!!!)   

As you would say James, "its the vino starting to take its effect"


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

You are not a gimp

You are not a number

You are a free man

Just dont let the missus know


----------

